# Wet woods



## Pendog66 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey guys, after browsing different threads I decided to join. I have a question on how you guys would go about my woods behind the house. When I moved in 5 years ago the previous farmer said it was a fantastic sponge woods. Showed me pictures of baskets full. But I've never been able to pin point the beds. We have property in SE Ohio and we find a ton in the creek bottoms and hillsides.


Our woods at the house is super wet and filled with young ash, oak, shagbark hickory and some suspected Elms. Undergrowth by 2nd week of May is 6-10inches.

Thanks for any suggestions.
Nate


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

If it is supper wet.Look on the dryer areas.Maybe a gold mine in a dryer year.And it is about time to start treating clothes with Permethrin for ticks.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Amen - to treating "woods clothes" with Permethrin


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

The way I would hunt your woods... Target all elms stay away from oak area's, hunt the hickory- ash transitions on the higher ground that's where they will be.. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Pendog66 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I will hit my usual spots but check every couple days at the house. The problem is there really isn't any high ground, it's a perfect square 20 acre wood stand in the middle of AG fields.

And good call on the Permethrin, I picked up my first deer tick on our farm in Lawrence county this week


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

If your hunting ground your not so familiar with, take it easy on yourself and wait til the latter part of the season when you know the shrooms should be mature and up out the debris. You can cover the 20 ac. w/o having to be standing right on top of them to see em.
On the ticks...I had found a few (deer ticks) on the dog, a couple wks ago during that warm up we had (scioto Co.), so yea, be prepared.


----------

